# Convert Pillar Drill Table To Geared



## Chrips (7 Jul 2014)

I have an old Fobco pillar drill which I like just about everything about, bar the fact it has a standard bolted table. I'd like to convert it to a geared table and I'm not sure how to best go about it. Does anyone know where I could order such a drill table, and the geared track?


----------



## Spindle (8 Jul 2014)

Hi

Put a scissors jack under the table - you won't be able to recreate the accuracy / quality if you replace the table.

Regards Mick


----------

